# Chest Workout Not Good Enough!?



## GetSwullll (Dec 2, 2007)

I've noticed my chest is plateuing a lot lately. Now for the past year i stopped doing decline bench press, because i was told i would be getting my lower chest enough in flat press and other small exercises. How important is a decline exercise for chest, or what exercises can bulk my lower chest too? I'm just not sure if I've been following the wrong info.. or what.


thanks


----------



## ASHOP (Dec 3, 2007)

GetSwullll said:
			
		

> I've noticed my chest is plateuing a lot lately. Now for the past year i stopped doing decline bench press, because i was told i would be getting my lower chest enough in flat press and other small exercises. How important is a decline exercise for chest, or what exercises can bulk my lower chest too? I'm just not sure if I've been following the wrong info.. or what.
> 
> 
> thanks




I thinks its very important to use different exercises in different phases of your training for continued growth.


----------



## GetSwullll (Dec 3, 2007)

ALIN said:
			
		

> I thinks its very important to use different exercises in different phases of your training for continued growth.




I agree! I've heard that doing more then two bench presses in one workout isn't good for you. If I wanted to start to throw in some dips or decline press, how can i do that without sacrificing my big lifts like barbell flat bench, or incline dumbells?!


----------



## amit (Mar 10, 2009)

you have a consult from a doctor.I've noticed my chest is plateuing a lot lately.


----------



## ptrainersam (Mar 14, 2009)

You can effectively target the pectoralis major in ways that will both increase overall chest size while also targeting the "lower chest". Try using Smith Machine for flat bench but position the bar so that on the eccentric phase of the motion the bar lines up slightly below nipple level. Feels almost like you are pushing out towards your feet and up. Also try doing sets of 8-10 where you are in constant motion. Say a 3-0-3 tempo and do not lock out your elbows at the top of the movement. Pause with the slightest bend in the elbows before starting your second rep. this keeps constant tension on the muscle instead of shifting the lift into your triceps.


----------



## ptrainersam (Mar 14, 2009)

The lip under the pecs that everyone strives for has more to do with definition due to body fat percentages more than anything else. There are two major muscles that make up the chest. The main muscle the pectoralis major includes both the "mid and lower pec". The pectoralis minor lies above the major and makes up the "upper pec" try switching starts to boost growth and break plateaus. One day start with incline press then flat, the next workout start with flat and move to incline.


----------



## rottsnhell (Mar 21, 2009)

I agree 100% that it is more of a body fat issue than "hitting" the lower pec. I'm not tryin to be a smart ass or anything, but i would like to clarify one little misconception about the pec major and minor. Actually the pec minor lies beneath the major. Externally you cant even see it. It has more to do with scapular depression than anything due to the fact its insertion is on the coracoid process of the scapula. Dips are excellent for pec minor. The separation that you see in the pecs is due to the upper portion of the pec major originates from the clavicle bone and the rest of the pec major originates from the sternum Doing incline press will put more emphasis on the upper portion of pec and more anterior delts, but you will loose some recruitment of muscle fibers of mid to lower portion of pecs.


----------



## bodyforum (Jul 18, 2009)

as yo


----------



## BigGuns7 (Nov 17, 2009)

Try this workout:
1. Inclined bench press - 1 warming up, 5 x 8
2. Flat bench press - 3 x 8
3. Dumbbell flyes - 3 x 10
4. Weighted dips - 3 x 10
5. Cable crossovers - 2 x 12


----------

